
Nintendo, Please Switch to iOS - evo_9
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2011/12/23/nintendo-i-love-you-but-its-time-to-switch-to-ios/
======
TechNewb
It's a matter of time before Nintendo develops for iOS, as computer hardware
is converging into phones and tablets. Although I love their hardware, but
would never buy Nintendo hardware again, because my iPhone, iPad, Macbook,
AppleTV are the center of my entertainment.

Once Apple TV starts to better integrate with the 'app' environment, imagine
the possibilities. I would love to play Mario Kart with a couple friends,
iPhones, and an Apple TV. I just came home for Christmas, found the N64 in the
attic, dusted it off and was playing with my brother, wishing we could just
download it and play each other on the TV with our iPhones, instead of
actually having to plug in a cartridge into with wired remotes, although I did
appreciate the nostalgia.

And about the price question, I would also gladly pay 40 dollars or more for a
full ported Zelda game, and Nintendo could sell iPhone accessories that have
buttons, that make the gameplay experience that much more solid.

There is no question Nintendo knows how to innovate with hardware, so I hope
that they don't stop. But I would rather see them make hardware based around
iOS than their own OS.

